# New sig banners



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

I came up with a new banner to better integrate the design of the upcoming website with our presence in forums. If you'd like to use it, click on 'My APC' at the top of the page, go to "Edit Signature' then enter this -

- Your name
(URL="http://www.swoape.org"](img]http://swoape.org/forums/swoape_forum2.jpg[/img)[/URL)

You will need to replace the ( with [, and ) with ]. And that's all there is to it, I hope you enjoy it. If you have any suggestions, drop me a line.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks Erik!


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Sweet, I have the latest cool signature! Erik, can you make me a weird one, since you think I'm so out there?


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

rwoehr said:


> Sweet, I have the latest cool signature! Erik, can you make me a weird one, since you think I'm so out there?


Sure thing! Anything in mind?


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I didn't think you'd actually bite on that one! Let me put some thought into it.


----------

